# ‘American Sniper’ Targeted By Michael Moore; Says Shooters “Cowards”..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

"We were taught snipers were cowards."
Who is the "we" you speak of and "who" taught this Mr. Moore?

"Will shoot u in the back. Snipers aren't heroes. "
FYI Mr Moore..... The sniper depicted in the movie was in a war zone(not a no gun school zone).... Both sides in a war utilize snipers and they are trained to kill the enemy no matter where the bullet hits them....

Mr. Moore war is a reality in the world so get your head out of the sand....
https://tv.yahoo.com/news/american-sniper-targeted-michael-moore-230120523.html


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Michael Moore is an idiot to be disregarded.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> ...Mr. Moore war is a reality in the world so get your head out of the sand...


You have to remember: Reality and Hollywood are antithetical.
To improperly quote Gertrude Stein: Hollywood is where "There is no there there."

When a "Hollywood personality" becomes famous, he also becomes fatuous. That's because when fame falls upon your shoulders in Hollywood, you become surrounded by wannabee sycophants who hang avidly upon your every word. Thus, quite soon, you begin to believe your own act. After all, your sycophants do. So you begin to pontificate as if you really knew the answers to everything. (It's kinda like being a 'teenager.)

Everybody's got an act: The face he puts on for the world. This is especially true of Hollywood people.
Most of us remember that it's only an act. Hollywood people, on the other hand, are professional actors. (Yes, even the directors. But usually not the writers.)
They're always doing their acts.

A 'teenage musical prodigy once told me, "The definition of _a$$hole_ is 'someone who believes his act'."
I have come to agree with her completely.

Mr. Moore is one of those.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder if any sane person actually asked for that fat blowhards opinion? :smt030
GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this yesterday. There are rumblings in Hollywood about this movie. The superiors there are becoming uncomfortable with this movie. But something that many are saying is probably not true.

Kyle was credited with killing 160 enemy, if I am not mistaken. If we stay with ground troops and do not take into consideration the Army Air Corp/Air Force or the Navy, Audie Murphy killed over 240 of the enemy. And Carlos Hathcock, though credited with 93 confirmed kills, has probably around 300 to his credit.

War is hell. It is about killing people and breaking things. And the faster you can do more of this than your enemy, the better chance you have of losing fewer of your own people and winning. Something the Hollywood elites don't seem to understand.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I wonder how many people really care what that fat swine thinks?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Opinions are like feet. They all smell to some degree or another. 

I can't think of anything that Moore has ever said that I agreed with.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> "We were taught snipers were cowards."
> Who is the "we" you speak of and "who" taught this Mr. Moore?
> 
> "Will shoot u in the back. Snipers aren't heroes. "
> ...


Why do you care what Moore thinks or says? He panders to the most radically liberal elements in our society and despises the very men and women who protect the many liberties he enjoys.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The best reply to him is that the movie broke all opening day records for movie releases. His movies were a complete bust compared to this movie. That is what makes the difference in the movie business is how much your movie makes.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh, and Michael Moore is a retched excuse for a human being. I bet he would think a hell of a lot different if he was in combat and about to get his butt shot off.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BigCityChief said:


> Why do you care what Moore thinks or says? He panders to the most radically liberal elements in our society and despises the very men and women who protect the many liberties he enjoys.


I agree totally, I don't think he belongs to any liberal or conservative parties agenda. He is an Independent A$$


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

For me Michael Moore is an opportunist like Sharpton that makes money on the stupidity of most young people or people that not really used to think. 
Who would really know a Michael Moore if he would be not in TV as a constant Marxist activist?

I’ll think Michael Moore is a disgrace to the US American people and feeds the opinion in the world that all US Citizens are mostly undereducated and ignorant. But he makes a lot of money with it and keeps him in the celebrity ranks without really working anything.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Oh, and Michael Moore is a retched excuse for a human being. I bet he would think a hell of a lot different if he was in combat and about to get his butt shot off.


 Well, If he was in combat and about to get his butt shot off...A.His butt is a huge target, and B. Doing so would take an enormous amount of bullets! He's a worthless POS and I have never watched any of his movies and I don't plan to.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

Moore is a fatuous left wing loon, and should be ignored.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems Mr. Moore has attempted to back track....... Funny, Mr. Moore states he believes most Americans don't believe snipers are heroes yet the movie is doing fantastic in attendance..... Oh well Micheal knows best...... 
Michael Moore clarifies sniper tweets, Seth Rogen chimes in on "American Sniper" - CBS News

Vets, snipers respond to Michael Moore's tweets - CBS News


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I expect nothing less from this clown and he is getting the appropriate backlash for it. The violence coming out of Hollyweird is apparently fine as long as it is fiction based apparently. Gotta be killing them that the picture is doing so well. I find it encouraging that as dysfunctional as our country is at this time in history that the movie/story is positively resonating with most of the Sheeple. They got my money last weekend and I have no regrets.

T


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got back home, maybe 15 minutes ago, from seeing "American Sniper". There was a line for the 1:00pm showing and everyone in the line bought tickets for that movie... everyone. Now my take.

This is a very good movie; actually an excellent movie. Bradley Cooper does a superb job in his role as Chris Kyle and find yourself believing it is Kyle and not Cooper. And this has got to be Eastwood's best direction in the 44 years he has been directing movies.

If you have not seen this movie, find the time and the place and please do yourself a big favor. It is one not to be missed.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Any sniper who keeps ME alive in combat is MY hero!


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Let's be clear here. What he actually said was that an uncle had been killed by a sniper and he'd been taught to consider them 'cowards who shoot you in the back'. This isn't really an uncommon view, especially among those who fought in wars with a clearly defined enemy. Enemy snipers are cowards. 
The same emotions don't apply to the ones on OUR side, of course.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> Let's be clear here. What he actually said was that an uncle had been killed by a sniper and he'd been taught to consider them 'cowards who shoot you in the back'. This isn't really an uncommon view, especially among those who fought in wars with a clearly defined enemy. Enemy snipers are cowards.
> The same emotions don't apply to the ones on OUR side, of course.


In the interest of clarity, I think it should be pointed out that Mr. Moore's motives are thought by many critical thinkers to be dubious, at best. His tweet is available to anyone with Internet access. The reference to his uncle's death at the hands of a sniper is considered by many to provide a pretext for a veiled insult at a time when it just so happens that the story of an American Sniper is taking Hollywood by storm.

That said, I will observe that our nation has employed the services of snipers in every military conflict in which we've engaged. Additionally, all of those snipers with whom I am or have been acquainted are well trained professionals of the highest order.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

BigCityChief said:


> That said, I will observe that our nation has employed the services of snipers in every military conflict in which we've engaged. Additionally, all of those snipers with whom I am or have been acquainted are well trained professionals of the highest order.


And saved the lives of many American soldiers and innocent civilians in the conflict by being able to perform with 'surgical' precision and minimize collateral damage. :smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If it was someone besides Michael Moore or his ilk, I would chalk it up to ignorance. 75 -100 years ago, there were still quite a few intelligent 'gentlemen' who believed that warfare was a gentlemanly contest. They not only disdained snipers, but abhorred spies, as well, saying "a gentleman does not read another gentleman's mail."

Michael Moore is nothing more than an attention whore, like Rosy O'Donnell or Alec Baldwin. Since he doesn't possess the talent to prosper, strictly on his own ability, he promotes himself by being outrageous and controversial. He is also an unashamed hypocrite, promoting socialism, while gathering wealth at every opportunity. I'm pretty sure that even the people who listen to his drivel know this.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I care what he says,,,*

I care what he says,,,
Because a lot of ignorant people will fall in line with his statements.

We think he's a liberal idiot,,,
There are people out there who think he's brilliant.

That's why we should care when he makes statements like that.

Aarond

.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

As far as Seth Rogen's comments are concerned, he was either stoned or planning on getting stoned A.S.A.P. Who cares what that pot-head thinks anyway? He's yet to make a movie that is worth a crap.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is a scenario for Mr Moore......

Mr Moore you are in combat and an enemy(cowardly) sniper has his sights on you.........

An American sniper has his sights on the enemy sniper....... However to take out the enemy he will have to shot him in the back to save your life...

Sooooooooo Mr. Moore should the American take the shot and save you or let you die so he is not a coward..........


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> Here is a scenario for Mr Moore......
> 
> Mr Moore you are in combat and an enemy(cowardly) sniper has his sights on you.........
> 
> ...


I'm betting this hypocritical cowardly bastard will hope the American sniper takes the shot.

This question is very similar to one I have on a few of my sigs on some other websites on which I am a member. I have also posed it to a few people, anti types, just to test them, watch them squirm, and see how they answer it. Here it is;

*"In the final seconds of your life, just before your killer is about to dispatch you to that great eternal darkness, what would you rather have in your hand? A cell phone or a gun?"*

I once posed this question to a liberal fellow with whom I worked and just to make it real interesting, I substituted the "you" and "your" to "daughter". He really wrestled with this and finally said, "I'd rather neither of them have a gun" to which I reminded him that the scenario never said the killer had a gun. Got him.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'm betting this hypocritical cowardly bastard will hope the American sniper takes the shot.


I'm betting you're right about that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't care much about what any movie star, rock star, pro athlete, or some other "notable" might say. 

To me, it's just white noise, chatter, or an effort to speak to something they really don't have any experience or expertise on. 

I've yet to be impressed or swayed by any of the above listed. But then again, I'm just a cold-hearted realist, tell it like it is and cut the BS, SOB. :smt1099


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Antithetical?? I like it!! Can I use that one sometime Steve?


----------

